# HCC Maui - Mauka property visit



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 15, 2008)

I just checked into the High Country Club Maui - Mauka property and words can not describe how impressive this property is. 

Let me state it another way...I think I have died and this must be heaven.

This place is HUGE and there are tons of places to explore. In fact, there may be little reason to ever leave the property.

I will post some updates, but a complete review of this incredible property will take a while and will be pretty long.

On a scale of 1-10...this place is a 20!!!

If you are considering joining HCC....run, do not walk and sign up ASAP....trust me. this place is UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 15, 2008)

So you're hitting both Hawaii properties on this trip Bill?

Sounds like you much prefer this one over the previous one.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 15, 2008)

caribbeansun said:


> So you're hitting both Hawaii properties on this trip Bill?
> 
> Sounds like to much prefer this one over the previous one.



Yes, but a factor of 10x!!!

I think the Big Island property is good (but not great) and this Maui property is so far over the top that I have to invent a new judging category.

If anyone is in Maui from June 14-21...I will invite you up here for a visit.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 26, 2008)

ok...here it is...69 photos of the incredible HCC Maui home.

Please read the photo descriptions as it describes each different photo.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/steamboatbill/sets/72157605834990816/detail/

enjoy!!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 26, 2008)

Try the slide show and click the bottom center of the photo for the detailed descriptions.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/steamboatbill/show/


----------



## middleoforchid (Jun 27, 2008)

I really enjoyed the slide show-there is only one word to describe the place"PARADISE".You lucky devil I'm green w/envy and thank you for posting the pictures.............


----------



## Troopers (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures.

Although the property itself is gorgeous, its location in Maui doesn't get me excited at all.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 10, 2008)

R Chen said:


> Although the property itself is gorgeous, its location in Maui doesn't get me excited at all.



On the surface, and if I did not visit the area myself, I might agree with you. However, this place and location was quite magical for our entire family.

As I posted before, 99.9% of visitors stay on or near the beach and a few select (and smart) people explore the area of Maui called "Upcountry" that is equally as fascinating as the beaches, but in a different and much less crowded way.

Of course, if I was from Nebraska or Buffalo and wanted to visit Maui so I could hang out at the beach all day, then I would probably not like this location.

That is what is cool about HCC....they also have a much smaller 2 bedroom condo near the Wailea beach area....choices....choices...choices and no II/RCI to worry about.


----------



## Troopers (Jul 11, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> On the surface, and if I did not visit the area myself, I might agree with you. However, this place and location was quite magical for our entire family.
> 
> As I posted before, 99.9% of visitors stay on or near the beach and a few select (and smart) people explore the area of Maui called "Upcountry" that is equally as fascinating as the beaches, but in a different and much less crowded way.
> 
> ...



I guess I'm one of the 99.9% of not so smart visitors.  I have explored the upcountry; I just prefer to stay on the beach.

I can appreciate the choices...it certainly is a thumbs up for HCC.


----------



## WhiteSand (Jul 11, 2008)

Its actually very popular and at this point there are only 10 weeks that aren't already booked in the next 365 days--most of those in the fall.  I would have thought the beach would be a bigger draw but evidently this place is special!


----------

